# Help! My two puppies constantly fight!



## slsmith77 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everyone. We have 2 new havi's Rico and Pancho. They are brothers and are 9 weeks. We have had them for 1 week. Overall they are great! They potty good and like their crate and nappy time. Yet, it seems like every spare minute they are at each other's throat! I know it is normal to play and perhaps that is what they are doing, but it is driving me crazy. They tend to go overboard, biting ears and I hear yelps quite a bit. My question: Is this normal? Do I break them up? Are they playing or really going at it? They do mellow out eventually, but when they go at it, they are crazy! Help.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Unless they are truly fighting (drawing blood, etc.), I'd let them resolve it. Why did you get two puppies so young? That's a lot of work.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, sounds like normal behavior for 9 week old puppies- you should see a whole litter play like that! Ha!
I agree that 8 weeks old is young to bring new puppies home- I am surprised the breeder let them go that young. My litters are usually still nursing at 9 weeks! And you will have lots of hard work ahead of you- But they will be worth it, Havanese ROCK!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Two young puppies will be lots of work....like twins! Lots of work for you. I was the playmate for Dexter and I thought my job was exhausting!

I have a question for anyone..... Two puppies...... Two boys, how will this play out compared to a boy and girl combination?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine are a year apart and play like that. It was very intense at first but has calmed down. I was worried they were killing each other but we posted a video and everyone else said it was normal and we'd just know if it was fighting. We have figured that out! 

Sounds like you have your hands full! Take care and post some photos of your little guys!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, in my opinion, two males that will be neutered before sexual maturity is the best combo possible.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You will have your hands full with those two! They will play like crazy and sleep alot too. It can seem very very rough but if they are both happy and enjoying it-it's play! If you're in doubt, remove the one you fear is picked on in the play and after a few minutes set him back on the floor. If he goes right back towards the other pup, he's looking for more!

These pups are pretty young yet, and most breeders would've hung on to them for another two weeks at least! There is alot the mama dog teaches them at this age, like bite retention. You may want to ask around your area about puppy classes once they're old enough and have vaccines under their belt. It will help them to learn social skills with other pups and give you some ideas for working with them. It's a great way to meet other new parents too for future playdates or dog sitting. :wink:



HavaneseSoon said:


> I have a question for anyone..... Two puppies...... Two boys, how will this play out compared to a boy and girl combination?


BOYS! It worked out great for me. Rufus and Marley made a great brotherhood right off! When I added my little girl Phoebe....she took over! Ha! She still plays, but the girls just wanna be in charge!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I remember Dave saying one time, "no blood, no problem."


----------



## slsmith77 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, that helps a lot. Believe it or not, two puppies hasn't been too bad. We are enjoying ourselves with them. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree about both questions... it's probably just rambunctious puppy behavior.  And yes, two boy Havs are great! 

You should be hearing from Pat soon. She got two male Hav puppies at the same time too, from the same litter. I'm sure she has tons of advice !


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep, sounds like playing. I worried about it too with the boys till I got used to their play style. Have fun with the little guys.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If you're tired of them playing rough you can always separate them and put them in their crates for some rest time. I did that occasionally when Murphy was very small because I thought Scooter was wearing him out. You could also try taking them for a short walk just to tire them out a bit.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I agree about both questions... it's probably just rambunctious puppy behavior.  And yes, two boy Havs are great!
> 
> You should be hearing from Pat soon. She got two male Hav puppies at the same time too, from the same litter. I'm sure she has tons of advice !


Yep...two brothers...and they still wrestle like crazy! Like Kimberly said, unless they're drawing blood and at times I thought they must be.....they'll work it out.

And now three shameless video ops :biggrin1:

Then......






and Now


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Pat I love seeing the new ones I hadn't seen yet, and the one from this winter! Thanks for sharing! It's wonderful to see videos of the little guys in action! It must be one loooonng wrestling and running match at your home. Do they ever just sit or sleep?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE the new videos, Pat!!!!! Oh, how they've grown. They are gorgeous and so much fun to watch. I love the wrestling. How I wish I had that lovely space for mine to race around.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

We have two girls from the same litter that are 9 months old now and they play like that all the time. They make a terrible ruckus with snorting and growling and the occasional yelp when someone pulls too hard on an ear, it sounds like some kind of terrible brawl and we worried at first too. But now we know that they seem to really enjoy it. 

We did have one instance recently where one of the puppies did not let go of the others ear inspite of lots of loud yelping and crying. My dd had to intevene. However, there was no blood and I am sure that they would have worked it out on their own anyway. A few minutes later, they were back to their playing like nothing had happened.

Enjoy your pups...havanese are such a blessing to have!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

It sounds like your two are just having fun.

Pat - They're getting so big. I loved seeing the new videos.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Our two girls play like Harley and Seymour. Smarty sounds like she is killing Galen, they stop for a second and Galen pounces on Smarty and they are off again. If they are not eating or sleeping, they are playing. I love it.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

I worried at first that my boys were getting too rough, but I figured out that it is about a 50/50 split on who is in the submissive or dominant position at any given time. Also, if I call their names, they both stop and look at me with giant smiles on their faces, then go back at it. 

When they wrestle, Jonah makes a very loud, very ferocious growling sound that can startle strangers, but alas, it is the exact same sound he makes whilst chasing his own tail!! :laugh:

I don't have alot of experience, but I'd agree that they are having fun and will work it all out.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Murphy's Mom said:


> When they wrestle, Jonah makes a very loud, very ferocious growling sound that can startle strangers, but alas, it is the exact same sound he makes whilst chasing his own tail!! :laugh:


ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Pat, what adorable videos! They have really grown up!


----------

